# Litespeed Serial Number Scheme



## icevelo

As far as I can tell:

1xxxx = 1997
2xxxx = 1998
3xxxx = 1999
4xxxx = 2000
5xxxx = 2001
6xxxx = 2002
7xxxx = 2003
8xxxx = 2004
9xxxx = 2005
10xxxx = 2006


----------



## lifecycles

Sir, thank, you for posting, that serial number.. Do you know that the scheme also applied to litespeed MTB? 
Thank you 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------

